# Chicken broth in crock-pot, help



## Kimmy1227

Hey everyone, does anyone know how to get a homemade broth in crock pot with using boneless chicken and carrots only. How long to cook? How much water to add? Would it still be broth once remove cooked meat and veggie?


----------



## cinisajoy

How big is your crockpot?


----------



## Roll_Bones

No.  Go get some chicken stock or broth.  You need bones to make a stock or broth.
My opinion only.


----------



## GotGarlic

You can make chicken broth in a regular pot in about 20 minutes. Heat two chicken breast halves and two quarts of water (and the carrots if you like) to boiling, reduce to simmer and simmer 10 minutes. Turn off the heat and let the chicken sit in the broth for another 10 minutes. Done.

Yes, it's still broth once you remove the other ingredients.

Stock requires bones, but broth does not.


----------



## lyndalou

Roll_Bones said:


> No.  Go get some chicken stock or broth.  You need bones to make a stock or broth.
> My opinion only.


I agree. I sometimes use the carcass from a rotisserie chicken. Turns out good.


----------



## GotGarlic

lyndalou said:


> I agree. I sometimes use the carcass from a rotisserie chicken. Turns out good.



It turns out great, but it's not broth. It's stock. They're not the same thing.


----------



## cinisajoy

Next question:
What is the difference between broth and stock?
Can they be used for each other?


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> It turns out great, but it's not broth. It's stock. They're not the same thing.



Picky picky picky 



cinisajoy said:


> Next question:
> What is the difference between broth and stock?
> Can they be used for each other?



Yes, basically the same thing.  You could not go wrong using the words interchangeably except here on this forum or a professional forum.
As you can see, broth and stock to me are the same thing as I always make it the same.  Long simmered bones and aromatic vegetables.
Technically I make a stock.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It turns out great, but it's not broth. It's stock. They're not the same thing.


Really? I assume chicken carcass means bones with some meat clinging to the bones.


----------



## RPCookin

I made stock a couple of days ago.  I used a bag full of wing tips that I roasted for an hour first, then added them to a pot of water (and a quart of store bought stock for "starter") with a couple of carcases from roasts, a bundle of fresh thyme, rosemary and parsley, carrots, onions and celery.  Simmered for a couple of hours, strained and in the fridge.  I ended up with about a gallon of stock.  I'm going to use some of it tonight, then freeze the rest.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Picky picky picky



That's why I'm a great copy editor 

I made chicken broth just last week, while preparing my chicken enchilada casserole, from chicken breasts, water, salt and a couple of bay leaves. I used the chicken in the casserole, discarded the bay leaves and froze the broth.

I also have several quarts of chicken stock in my freezer. I made them with water, chicken carcasses (with a little meat hanging on), carrots, onion, celery, garlic, parsley, thyme, bay leaves and black peppercorns. Sometimes I make it with roasted chicken parts, like RP.

They can be used interchangeably, but stock has more body from the collagen in the connective tissue and flavor from the extra ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Really? I assume chicken carcass means bones with some meat clinging to the bones.



So do I.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It turns out great, but it's not broth. It's stock. They're not the same thing.





GotGarlic said:


> So do I.


D'oh! Sorry about that. I misread that and thought you were saying it the other way around.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> D'oh! Sorry about that. I misread that and thought you were saying it the other way around.



No biggie


----------



## jennyema

If bones are in the pot its stock.

If there are no bones and just meat it's broth.


----------



## Cheryl J

jennyema said:


> If bones are in the pot its stock.
> 
> If there are no bones and just meat it's broth.


 
That's how I've always figured it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My take on stock and broth comes from teh words used to label each.  Stock is the basic flavored liquid made from bones and meat.  It is used to _stock_ the shelves with a product that can be used for many recipes.  it it is usually made from roasted or leftover bones that still have meat, connecting tissue, and cartilage on them.  The bones are often fractured or broken to expose the bone marrow to the braising process.  The marrow, fat, connecting tissue, and any gristle or cartilage breaks down into a liquid and adds flavor, nutritional value, and texture to the stock.  The meat helps flavor it.  The only seasoning in a stock is usually salt.  The stock can be used to make anything from demi glace to beef 7 barley soup.

Broth is a stock that has been fortified with the flavors of vegetables, usualy at least carrot, celery, and onion.  Herbs and spices can also be added to obtain the desired flavor you want.  Broths are often part of soup recipes, and can also be used to make gravies, or combined with a roux to make an espanole sauce.  You could state that a broth is a daughter sauce of a good stock.  

In poultry, and some other meats, the skin will add flavor and collagen to the stock.  Stocks can often be started from pan drippings, as from a roasted chicken or turkey, or pot roast.  You can even use the fond from a pan of fried mead, as long as there isn't too much fat.

If the stock is made from fish, it is called a fume'.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My take on stock and broth comes from teh words used to label each.  Stock is the basic flavored liquid made from bones and meat.  It is used to _stock_ the shelves with a product that can be used for many recipes.  it it is usually made from roasted or leftover bones that still have meat, connecting tissue, and cartilage on them.  The bones are often fractured or broken to expose the bone marrow to the braising process.  The marrow, fat, connecting tissue, and any gristle or cartilage breaks down into a liquid and adds flavor, nutritional value, and texture to the stock.  The meat helps flavor it.  The only seasoning in a stock is usually salt.  The stock can be used to make anything from demi glace to beef 7 barley soup.
> 
> Broth is a stock that has been fortified with the flavors of vegetables, usualy at least carrot, celery, and onion.  Herbs and spices can also be added to obtain the desired flavor you want.  Broths are often part of soup recipes, and can also be used to make gravies, or combined with a roux to make an espanole sauce.  You could state that a broth is a daughter sauce of a good stock.
> 
> In poultry, and some other meats, the skin will add flavor and collagen to the stock.  Stocks can often be started from pan drippings, as from a roasted chicken or turkey, or pot roast.  You can even use the fond from a pan of fried mead, as long as there isn't too much fat.
> 
> If the stock is made from fish, it is called a fume'.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



We learned to make stock in cooking school and mire poix plus bouquet garni was an essential part of the process.  When made with just meat and meat byproducts, it has little flavor (and what flavor is there is rather funky)  and is no stock that I'd find much use for.


----------



## CharlieD

Soup from boneless chicken? And I'm sure it is white meat. Reminds of old soldiers joke about soup made from an ax. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## puffin3

I agree the term broth and stock are generally interchangeable. It depends on what the final result is intended for and what ingredients/herbs etc are added or not to the pot.
Anyway.
I never use carrots. I take the advice of Thomas Keller (French Laundry). He writes that carrots are "flavor sponges" which absorb a lot of flavor. Especially in delicate flavored broths/stocks. When the carrots are discarded a lot of flavor is ending up in the garbage.
 I wouldn't bother attempting to use chicken breasts to make a broth/stock.
Especially chicken breasts from the supermarket. 
These are obviously only my opinions......and Thomas Keller's.
Each broth/stock to their own. LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

In my case, it's about thrift. I don't want to waste the water I poached the chicken in, so I save it and add it to soup (along with stock) or stew (instead of water) or use it to make rice. I don't use it by itself for soup.


----------



## GotGarlic

puffin3 said:


> I never use carrots. I take the advice of Thomas Keller (French Laundry). He writes that carrots are "flavor sponges" which absorb a lot of flavor. Especially in delicate flavored broths/stocks. When the carrots are discarded a lot of flavor is ending up in the garbage.



Thomas Keller may be a great chef but he is not a food scientist. I just re-read the section of Shirley Corriher's book "Cookwise" on making chicken stock. She uses carrots. If they soaked up flavor, I'm sure she would have mentioned it. 

Since you don't use carrots, you won't see the orange tinge they give to stock. That's beta carotene, baby, infused into the stock! Good stuff


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If the stock is made from fish, it is called a fume'.



Actually, that's fumet. (Sorry, Chief, it's my inner copy editor )


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, that's fumet. (Sorry, Chief, it's my inner copy editor )


That's what I thought, but I didn't feel like using up any spoons looking it up to make sure I was remembering correctly.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, that's fumet. (Sorry, Chief, it's my inner copy editor )



Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## puffin3

I like to make 'chicken veloute' soup. Served with very thin sliced  cold medallions of prawn butter spread on fresh baguette.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Does the phrase 'bone broth' set anyone else's teeth on edge?  Broth made from bones with no meat would be pretty flavorless, if you ask me, but the 'bone broth' proponents talk like it is the nectar of the gods and will cure anything that ails you.  

I want my stock made with meaty chunks of bone, carrots, onions and celery.


----------



## cinisajoy

sparrowgrass said:


> Does the phrase 'bone broth' set anyone else's teeth on edge?  Broth made from bones with no meat would be pretty flavorless, if you ask me, but the 'bone broth' proponents talk like it is the nectar of the gods and will cure anything that ails you.
> 
> I want my stock made with meaty chunks of bone, carrots, onions and celery.


It is the marrow in the bones that gives it flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver

sparrowgrass said:


> Does the phrase 'bone broth' set anyone else's teeth on edge?  Broth made from bones with no meat would be pretty flavorless, if you ask me, but the 'bone broth' proponents talk like it is the nectar of the gods and will cure anything that ails you.
> 
> I want my stock made with meaty chunks of bone, carrots, onions and celery.




Yes, I agree.  Ridiculous.


----------



## GotGarlic

cinisajoy said:


> It is the marrow in the bones that gives it flavor.



It's partly that and partly the collagen in the connective tissue that melts and becomes gelatin. The gelatin also gives body to the stock. 

And yes, the term bone broth is ridiculous. It's just stock.


----------



## cinisajoy

The last chicken stock I made was from rotisserie chickens.   I just threw the bones and skins in a crockpot with some water.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rotisserie carcasses make excellent stock.  I add onion, celery, and carrot to mine, along with dried thyme.  The CP works well.


----------



## Zagut

When I make my Chicken flavored liquid 

I use whatever bones & scraps I've saved in the freezer.
I don't add anything but water and chicken parts.
I figure I'll spice it up for whatever it's used in  when it's used.
I crack the bones because I desire the flavor and gelatin it causes.
Reduce the liquid.
Chill
Remove the fat from the top
Use and/or package for freezing.  

I was always taught you don't boil the "flavored liquid" 

Something to do with the fat emulsifies with the water and the "flavored liquid"  you'll get is less clear. 

So I simmer and don't boil.  

I think a Crock Pot would be very good for this. Sorry to bring us back on topic. 
Never used my crock pot to make "flavored liquid"  but perhaps I should give it a try.

Hmmm.... Toss it in the crock and let it go for it.
My only concern is that a crockpot isn't for reduction of liquid and that's sorta the desired result here. But if it cooks long enough it will reduce.


----------



## taxlady

Zagut, I do the same when I make meat flavoured liquid. I make a separate vegi "stock" out of onion skins, carrot peels, etc. and add some of that when I use the meat flavoured liquid.


----------



## taxlady

I think I figured out why people talk about "bone broth". A lot of people differentiate stock and broth by use: stock is an ingredient and broth is for sipping or eating with a spoon. (Not my definitions)


----------



## RPCookin

taxlady said:


> I think I figured out why people talk about "bone broth". A lot of people differentiate stock and broth by use: stock is an ingredient and broth is for sipping or eating with a spoon. (Not my definitions)



I use my "stock" as the "broth" for a soup like chicken noodle soup.  I'll add fresh diced carrot and celery along with diced chicken and when the veggies are cooked, then I'll add the noodles and finish with some parsley.  Most of the flavor was already there in the "stock".

I use that same "stock" more often when I cook rice, as I think that plain rice is bland and uninteresting.  I always cook it in stock, often with a teaspoon of bouillon, plus sautéed onion and/or garlic, or any other goodies I want to add to it.  I will often stir in mushrooms browned golden in butter at the end of the rice cooking.

By the way, my stock is not clear like consommé, it's cloudy and I don't really care because it tastes good.  I'm the last person in the world to see food as art.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> ...By the way, my stock is not clear like consommé, it's cloudy and I don't really care because it tastes good.  I'm the last person in the world to see food as art.




+1...


----------



## di reston

*chicken broth in crock pot, help*

I use, per 5 litres water, 2 fresh chicken quarters (leg and thigh), and I tie my vegetables and herbs - fresh bay leaf, parsley, thyme - into a bundle (except the onion), I simmer it for three to four hours, lid on, checking frequently. I like a concentrated stock. I season at the end of cooking. You can use the chicken meat in other dishes. I often use it in a chicken and mushroom pie. I find that the less you 'hurry' a stock, the better it gets. You can reduce it down further and freeze in the ice cube tray.

 In my experience, using boneless chicken will give you a lighter broth which is equally delicious.

di reston


----------

